# Online-Datenbank erstellen



## Pepper1122 (15. März 2010)

Hallo, als newbie in jeglicher Hinsicht würde ich mich über etwas Schubs-Hilfe freuen. Ich hoffe, dass meine Frage für dieses Forum in Ordnung ist, obwohl sie für die meisten von Euch wohl zu banal ist... 

Ich möchte gerne für unsere Kirchengemeinde eine Personen-Datenbank erstellen, nach dem Motto: "Eine Gemeinde zeigt Gesicht". 

Jeder soll sich online eintragen dürfen mit Namen, Hobby, Links zur Homepage, aber auch ein Foto hochladen dürfen. Zugleich soll jeder Leser das kommentieren können und eigene Photos dazu laden dürfen. 
Das Ganze soll auf einem Web-Formular einzutragen und sofort nach Absenden auf der Webseite sichtbar sein. 
Die Datenbank sollte mit sql kompatibel sein, um sie  irgendwann einmal in Joomla integrieren zu können. 

Meine Aufgabe ist ehrenamtlich - ich nehme also keinem Profi Arbeit weg. Ich würde mich nun freuen, ob mir jemand hier ein open source Software nennen kann, die das alles in sich vereint? Ich möchte keine scheinbar kostenlosen Systeme wie baseportal nutzen, da ich hier das Design zu wenig bestimmen kann und auch keine Werbung auf einer Gemeindeseite haben möchte.  Ich wäre froh, wenn ich das Alles nicht selbst programmieren müsste, es soll ja ehrenamtlich sein... ;-) (habe selbst Erfahrungen mit Joomla, limeask, access). 

Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Vereth (16. März 2010)

Bei lima-city kannst du gratis werbefreien Webspace bekommen, inklusive MySQL-Datenbank und PHP-Unterstützung. Du kannst dir dort deine eigene Website ganz nach deinem Geschmack erstellen. Du musst dich weder an vorgefertigte Schablonen, Styles etc. halten, noch hast du irgendwelche lästigen Werbebanner. Schau es dir mal selbst an.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. März 2010)

Pepper1122 hat gesagt.:


> Die Datenbank sollte mit sql kompatibel sein, um sie  irgendwann einmal in Joomla integrieren zu können.
> [....]
> 
> habe selbst Erfahrungen mit Joomla.....



Warum machst du es dann nicht gleich mit Joomla?


----------



## Pepper1122 (16. März 2010)

Mit Joomla lässt sich keine vernünftige Datenbank mit mehreren Abfragemodulen machen, da das einzige Inhalt-Feld das component-Modul ist. 

Meine Frage ist: Wie kann ich eine sql-Datenbank fürs Web designen und zwar so, dass die User diese Datenbank füllen und die Ergebnisse auch gleich schön aufgemacht sehen können. Ich stehe da irgendwie auf dem Schlauch - weiß aber nicht, wo der liegt.... Freue mich über weitere Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Vereth (16. März 2010)

Und was ist gegen eine MySQL-Datenbank mit PHP-Frontend einzuwenden?


----------



## Pepper1122 (16. März 2010)

Vereth hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist gegen eine MySQL-Datenbank mit PHP-Frontend einzuwenden?



Gar nichts ;-), nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Datenbank mit der Formulareingabe befülle und dafür sorge, dass die ERgebnisse sofort auf der Webseite zu sehen sind. Wenn hier jemand ein Tutorial für dieses Verfahren kennt oder eine Literaturangabe, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Vereth (17. März 2010)

Für MySQL gibt es spezielle Zugriffsfunktionen. Mit _mysql_query()_ kannst du eine INSERT-Anweisung ausführen, und mit _mysql__insert_id()_ bekommst du die ID einer vorherigen INSERT-Operation.
Bei SelfPHP kannst du dich genauer informieren, dort gibt es auch eine Download-Seite für das PHP Handbuch.


----------



## Pepper1122 (17. März 2010)

Vielen Dank, Vereth, ich bin dank Deiner Hilfe schon weiter gekommen. Ich kann die Datenbank nun ausgeben. Das nächste Problem ist ihr Design. Aber da melde ich mich am besten, wenn ich das Beispiel erst einmal fertig habe, o.k.?


----------



## Vereth (17. März 2010)

Gern geschehen, und bei der Erstellung eines Datenbankmodells werde ich dir wohl auch helfen können. Das solltest du so früh wie möglich tuen, denn nachträgliche Änderungen an der Struktur einer Datenbank können ziemlich aufwändig werden. Und der Aufbau wird stark durch die 'Problematik' beeinflusst, die du damit lösen willst.


----------

